# Batch convert .doc to pdf?



## stolzy (Sep 11, 2007)

Since the automator 'Convert format of Word document' doesn't work and apple show no sign of wanting to fix this long standing (reported 2007 apparently and supposed to be fixed in 10.4.9) anybody have a solution for batch convertting .doc to pdf?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could write your own automator script to do it. And then if you assign it to a folder, then any item placed in the folder will get converted.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

Follow this interesting tutorial to know who to convert Doc to PDF on Mac here How to Batch Convert DOC files to PDF format Using Mac OSX Automator | A Series of Tubes

Or if you want to write your own script then, this article will helps you Batch convert Word files to PDFs - Mac OS X Hints

If any one hunting for windows PDF converter, then I would like to recommend Classic PDF converter.

I am using it and it works like a charm.

Thanks


----------

